# Best Nutcracker complete performance??



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

I know it's been done to death, but the odd complete Nutcracker recording stands out for sonics and absolute sheer performance. 

For that it's Antal Dorati and the Concertgebow. Demonstration sound quality and sheer breathtaking performance

Close 2nd is the old Ernest Ansermet Decca recording 

What's your thoughts


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Dorati/LSO (Mercury PL) 

Better interpretation and sound than the Concertgebouw/Philips recording IMHO.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/27111-nutcracker.html?highlight=Nutcracker

Just one of the related topic's , 
Use the search bar on the top of the site, Keyword : Nutcracker
and there you go:tiphat:


----------

